# Sacramento @ New Jersey Game Thread (3/16)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (49-17) @ New Jersey Nets (40-24)
Continental Airlines Arena, Tuesday March 16, 2004
4:30 pm PT *


*Probable Starters*











































































Kings 108 - 99 Nets


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings should win this one


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

The Kings usually kill the Nets, I say 105-92 Kings.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

K-Mart should be back.

NetsDaily Preview 

Always a tough match-up for the Nets. The Kings do everything the Nets do, and they do most of it better.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 104 - 93 Nets

Peja: 32 pts
Miller: 21 pts, 12 Reb
Bibby: 19 pts, 8 dimes
Webber: 16 pts, 11 Reb (Im worried about the matchup vs K-Mart)
Christie: 11 pts, 7 Reb, 8 dimes


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Kenyon Martin participated fully in the Nets practice yesterday and announced with no equivocation that his sprained left ankle was not going to stop him from playing tonight against the Kings.
> 
> "I'm a little better," Martin said. "I'm going to play. And if I play, I'm giving 110 percent. It doesn't matter how I feel."


Webber working hard to make amends


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA Preview 



> The New Jersey Nets hope to avoid another embarrassing loss to an elite Western Conference opponent Tuesday night when they host the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> The Nets are 15 games over .500 but have done poorly against the best teams in the Western Conference. They have a pair of losses to the Los Angeles Lakers, a 68-point showing at Minnesota and two ugly losses vs. San Antonio.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

DIME PREVIEW: Kings at Nets  



> It's yet another potential NBA Finals preview, but even if the Nets and Kings fail to make it all the way, this game will have the atmosphere of a playoff game that matters.
> 
> The Kings, having just reassumed the top spot in the Dime Hit List, have a chance to be the first team in the NBA to win 50 games. It would be a fitting achievement.
> 
> The best show of the night will be Jason Kidd and Bibby, the two best point guards in the NBA right now. Kidd has the court vision that sets the pace for his team, while Bibby is a better scorer and shooter. To keep up with the best offense in the NBA, Kidd will have to push the ball down the floor in transition and get K-Mart, Richard Jefferson and Kerry Kittles involved. The Nets are also going to have to clamp down on Bibby and Peja to stifle the Kings' perimeter game. That's one of the hardest tasks there is in basketball. Unless the Kings are ridiculously cold, defense might be the only hope New Jersey has.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

800-0 NJ early 2nd


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

oh no  webber is 0-6 after 1 and a half quarters  please stop shootttting!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

That was the most disgusting half ive seen in my entire life... To let the freaking NETS, they ****ing SUCK dominate you in a half like that is so sad...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber picked his game up in the second quarter... But is still 4-13, of course Bibby isnt much better 2-9... Actually they played well in the second quarter... Just ****TY in the first... 9 ****ING points


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 35
Nets 54

Peja: 11 pts, 5 Reb
Webber: 11 pts, 5 Reb

Man, just awfjul so far. I just don't get it, Peja is the only player playing well for Sacramento yet he has only taken 6 shots, yet the players that are ****ting i up have taken 8 and 9 shots. You would think Peja would have taken at least 10 shots with the situation, but nooo, can't give Peja the ball, although he is the best shooter in the game. If i was the coach i would be pist that Peja hasn't taken 12 shots so far. But i have a good feeling Kings are gonna make a comeback


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I sure hope so...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> But i have a good feeling Kings are gonna make a comeback


Or maybe not.

And what is with Rodney Rogers, he had 25 or something last time he played the kings


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lol, i cant beleive the Kings lost to the Nets... They suck SOOOOOO bad...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

At least we got the Wizards tommorrow, perfect rebound team... If the Kings lose that one... I cant even ponder that one...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 77
Nets 94

Not worth putting up any stats, just sickening.


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

face it guys, Webber is a selfish stat whore who takes shots from your shooters mostly Peja and plays little to no defense. Kings have no chance in playoffs with that guy in the lineup.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> face it guys, Webber is a selfish stat whore who takes shots from your shooters mostly Peja and plays little to no defense. Kings have no chance in playoffs with that guy in the lineup.


The way he is playing right now i totally agree with that, i think he should come of the bench until he is 100%, because he clearly isn't. Hopefull come playoff time he has more of a defensive presence on the court


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> The way he is playing right now i totally agree with that, i think he should come of the bench until he is 100%, because he clearly isn't. Hopefull come playoff time he has more of a defensive presence on the court


No, hes better starting, the Kings can give up a few games to have Webber 100% for the playoffs, he needs to play as much as possible...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>outlook1</b>!
> face it guys, Webber is a selfish stat whore who takes shots from your shooters mostly Peja and plays little to no defense. Kings have no chance in playoffs with that guy in the lineup.


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> No, hes better starting


I don't know about that, he can still get solid minutes coming off the bench, and the Kings were great with Vlad and Brad starting. Webber needs to continue to strengthen his legs and his agility through practice and the weightroom, that's where he's gonna get it. Webber has no lateral movement at all, and all out games isn't really going to improve that factor that much. I just wouldn't mind seeing him coming off the bench the next couple weeks and playing about 20-30 minutes a game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webbers been cleared in the weightroom and to excercise for a long time now, but hes still stiff, its PT that will lighten him up, just give it some time...


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>outlook1</b>!
> face it guys, Webber is a selfish stat whore who takes shots from your shooters mostly Peja and plays little to no defense. Kings have no chance in playoffs with that guy in the lineup.



I agree. he is taking way to many shots way to early in his comeback. Of course he needs play time, but he can get that time without taking away so many shots from Pedja.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Penny got the same microfracture surgery as Webber, and Penny said it took him 2.5 years before he felt comfortable with it.


----------



## kit2les05 (Jun 3, 2003)

MAGNIFICO...THAT WAS SUCH A BEAUTIFUL GAME TO WATCH...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. he is taking way to many shots way to early in his comeback. Of course he needs play time, but he can get that time without taking away so many shots from Pedja.


Its more Pejas fault, for some reason Peja isnt shooting, hes getting just as many touches, in due time my friends, in due time


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Lol, i cant beleive the Kings lost to the Nets... They suck SOOOOOO bad...



BELEIVE IT! We totally dominated and took away everything the Kings wanted to do.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>outlook1</b>!
> face it guys, Webber is a selfish stat whore who takes shots from your shooters mostly Peja and plays little to no defense. Kings have no chance in playoffs with that guy in the lineup.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

LOL, Kings lose. Maybe I was right about Webber's comeback after all SacKings. But you'll never admit it, even if Webber shoots ~40% or less the rest of the year and the Kings lose.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's a weird night for both teams, when the lead scoring team in the NBA fires blanks and when this man lights you up:










*RODNEY ROGERS!!!*

-Petey


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Howd Malone do against a good team? O wait, they got their asses kicked...


----------

